# Mounting Skil 1810 Router in Table



## fstellab (Oct 12, 2012)

Folks,

I purchased a Wolfcraft 490 table (very nice). I mounted my Skil 1810 as per instructions, switched the base plate to the Wolfcraft Plate, all went well.

Until I tried to raise the bit, it did not come high enough to use. I cranked the adjustment knob all the way, but only the tip made it to the table top.

The Bit was a Roybi 1/2" roundover. Do different bits have different shaft lengths ?

Can anyone help ?

-Fred


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

fstellab said:


> Folks,
> 
> I purchased a Wolfcraft 490 table (very nice). I mounted my Skil 1810 as per instructions, switched the base plate to the Wolfcraft Plate, all went well.
> 
> ...


I've only seen the wolfcraft table. Looked pretty decent for a benchtop. Did you remove the plastic sub base plate from the bottom of the Skil? That would give an extra 1/4" or so. Is the 1810 a plunge router? If so make sure the step turret and stop rod are not stopping the plunge. About all I can think of on short notice. Good Luck


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Fred,
I had the exact same problem with the 490 table. Went through the process with my Bosch router and could not get the bit to come high enough. Too much base plate, too much table, to get it up. Returned the table and built my own. Too much money for what they give you.
Thomas


----------

